# Audio driver(s)



## spike6479 (Apr 6, 2011)

I'm running win 10 home on an asrock x370 taichi motherboard. 



When I look at the device manager under "*audio inputs and outputs*" I see Speakers (Realtek high definition audio) is using microsoft driver V 10.0.17134.1 date: 4/11/2018. When I look at sound, video and game controllers under "*Realtek high definition audio*", it is using realtek driver (which I installed) V 6.0.1.8308 date: 11/21/2017. 



Can anyone tell me the difference between these 2 entries. If I disable one, they both go away.


I bring this up because after the spring update I find I have to manually adjust the volume for various programs (e.g. firefox requires turning the volume up very high, compared to smplayer and mediamonkey).



Thanks


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

The RealTek High definition audio is used for HDMI audio when you connect an HDMI cable to your TV. 
When you installed the RealTek drivers, if it unzipped to a folder, in the _Device Manager,_ you can right click the Microsoft Driver, choose *Update Driver *and browse it to the RealTek folder to the *.inf* file to replace the Microsoft driver with RealTek.


----------

